# Amended and Restated Compact



## ShadyGrove821 (Aug 29, 2016)

Where can I get a copy of the January 15, 2015 Amended and Restated Compact?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 29, 2016)

Of what?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Aug 29, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Of what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Of the Intervisitation Agreement.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Aug 29, 2016)

Never mind. I got a copy from the Grand Secretary.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 1, 2016)

Would you mind posting it?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sounds interesting. Is this something that each state GL publishes?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 10, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is this something that each state GL publishes?



Most of the time when recognition happens it is simply asked for and voted on.  For full traditional recognition there's no need for a compact that lists the details of the agreement.

It is my very biased opinion that any recognition that involves a compact is actually the establishment of a second class status among jurisdictions, with both jurisdictions placing each other in that second class status.  Just vote full and traditional without any need for a compact in my very biased opinion.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Most of the time when recognition happens it is simply asked for and voted on.  For full traditional recognition there's no need for a compact that lists the details of the agreement.
> 
> It is my very biased opinion that any recognition that involves a compact is actually the establishment of a second class status among jurisdictions, with both jurisdictions placing each other in that second class status.  Just vote full and traditional without any need for a compact in my very biased opinion.


Oh, I see. So a compact is a written agreement concerning recognition between two distinct lodges?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 10, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Oh, I see. So a compact is a written agreement concerning recognition between two distinct lodges?


Between 2 distinct GRAND Lodges.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> Between 2 distinct GRAND Lodges.


O.K., got it. Thank you Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 10, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Oh, I see. So a compact is a written agreement concerning recognition between two distinct lodges?


That is the usual subject in the US.   It may also cover other  issues, as with the Home GLs concordat.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 11, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> That is the usual subject in the US.   It may also cover other  issues, as with the Home GLs concordat.


Thank you Brother. I learn a lot on this forum.


----------

